# Happy Fatty-Day with Q-View



## bobank03 (Jul 27, 2013)

Today is Saturday also known as Fatty-Day and I have a little project for today.

For your smoking pleasure today, I will be making up three different fatties. First up is the Hot JD Sausage, Cheddar/ Mexican Cheese and Jalapenos with a nice maple bacon weave. Second is the favorite of the Queen City (Cincinnati) which also happens to be my hometown. The Cincinnati Chili Coney Dog Fatty is sure to please the palate of all us with the Cincy taste buds. (Credit to Smoke-inator) 85% Ground Beef thoroughly mixed with Cincy Chili mix, Hot Dogs (here in MA I decided to give it a local twist and use local ballpark franks) and some yellow mustard. Then for the final fatty of the day is the Ground Chicken Cordon Bleu Fatty with honey ham and local Vermont swiss cheese and a maple bacon weave. (Credit to SmokinUT).

Qview to follow. Fatties hit the smoke at 1pm Eastern.


----------



## tonybel (Jul 27, 2013)

Can't wait to see the final results.


----------



## mike65 (Jul 27, 2013)

Bob-  Looking forward to the fatties.  At what temp will you be smoking them at?


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 27, 2013)

Here are the pics of the building of the fatties...

The first step at 8am is to make sure you have a very large cup of coffee on hand as you build! 













2013-07-27 07.49.21.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2013






All the ingredients lined up and ready to go. JD breakfast fatty on left, center is the coney dog fatty and right is the cordon bleu fatty.













2013-07-27 07.54.43.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2013






JD Hot sausage ready to open and build.













2013-07-27 07.56.47.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2013






Open and waiting for the goodness!













2013-07-27 07.59.37.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2013






Mexican blend cheese and jalapenos keep it simple. Since I am using the hot sausage and jalapenos I decided to not season any further. 













2013-07-27 08.14.23.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2013






Maple cured bacon weave in place. and plastic cling wrapped. 













2013-07-27 08.30.29.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2013






Coney dog fatty ready to roll. I worked the Cincy Chili mix into the beef and saved a little to dust onto the fatty before it goes in the smoker. 













2013-07-27 08.35.03.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2013






Rolled an ready to go. 













2013-07-27 08.49.27.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2013






Bacon weave layed out and waiting for the Cordon Bleu Fatty.













2013-07-27 08.53.31.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2013






Vermont Swiss and Honey Ham, ready to roll! 













2013-07-27 08.56.27.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2013






Weaved and ready to go into the plastic wrap. 













2013-07-27 09.00.22.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2013






Wrapped and ready for the fridge.













2013-07-27 09.07.15.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2013






3 Fatties just chillin' in the fridge until 1pm. 

All in all in took about an hour and 20 minutes to assemble, build and then cleanup afterwards. Not too bad and in my opinion, time well spent. 

edit: Forgot to include that i will be filling up the rest of the smoker grate with some boneless rubbed chicken thighs. I made a batch last weekend and then were so good. I will rub them up while the smoker is coming up to temps.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 27, 2013)

Mike65 said:


> Bob-  Looking forward to the fatties.  At what temp will you be smoking them at?


Hi Mike, I will be looking for 230 - 250. I have the Maverick 732 ready to go and these babies will be looking for 165 IT as I remove them, between 3 and 4 pm.


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 27, 2013)

Cool!  It's going to be neat to see the Corny Dog one!  Remember to show that q-view!

Kat


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 27, 2013)

I got sort of a late start due to some chores taking longer than expected. Here are some more pics.

 













2013-07-27 14.11.30.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2013






Everything q'd up on the ECB ready to go. Thermo probe of the Maverick in the JD Sausage breakfast fattie. 













2013-07-27 14.12.32.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2013






Modified minion with the hot coals to the left and some cherry chips for smoke. I eventually took out some of the coals as the fire was a bit to hot with the ECB hitting 300, but she settled down nice to 250-260 after a little bit. (note: The temps are nice and even as the foil wrapped granite cobble stone is working nicely. Very impressive tip)













2013-07-27 14.46.25.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2013






Relaxing with a cold one, letting the Maverick do its thing. That is at about the hour and a half time frame. 













2013-07-27 14.42.34.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2013






That's the temp outside here in my part of MA. That's why I retreated into a little AC to cool off!


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 27, 2013)

All done with my Q. The fatties came out as close to perfect as a mere mortal can get! 













2013-07-27 17.44.04.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2013






Fatties just out of the oven for a 5 minutes under the broiler to crisp up the bacon. 













2013-07-27 17.45.43.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2013






Thighs in the container for next week. I throw them in the freezer and eat them at work. man are they good. And so forgiving. I always throw a pound on when I am smoking. Always moist and they take the dry rub really well. I usually rub them up with some cajun spices.













2013-07-27 17.48.25.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2013






Fatties cooling down













2013-07-27 18.01.10.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2013






Cheese Coney Fatty













2013-07-27 18.01.18.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2013






Cheese Coney Fatty from the top. 













2013-07-27 18.02.30.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2013






JD Hot Sausage with cheese and jalapenos with maple bacon wrap













2013-07-27 18.02.39.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2013






a closer look at the breakfast fatty













2013-07-27 18.04.06.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2013






Chicken Cordon Bleu fatty with ground chicken, honey ham and swiss cheese. 













2013-07-27 18.04.23.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2013






Chicken Cordon Bleu up close and personal













2013-07-27 18.07.31.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2013






Plated for the taste test. I decided to just enjoy the fatties tonight for dinner. The Cheese Coney is my favorite, followed by the Chicken Cordon Bleu and then the breakfast JD sausage. Though they all have their place. 













2013-07-27 18.07.46.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2013






As an original Bengal I decided to break out the Bengals Football Glass and a few of my friends from Golden, Colorado. 













2013-07-27 18.07.57.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2013






Life is good! The only picture I didn't show you is the one of my empty plate. 

Fatty's they're what's for dinner! haha- How many of you are old enough to remember that commercial?


----------



## mike65 (Jul 27, 2013)

Looks good Bob.  Have you used anything other than Bacon for the outside wrap?


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 28, 2013)

I haven't. I have tried thick cut bacon and regular store brand bacon. I personally prefer the maple flavored bacon as it gives the fatty another flavor.

I'm not sure what else you could wrap a fatty with?


----------



## mike65 (Jul 28, 2013)

I thought about Turkey Bacon or taking a boneless skinless piece of chicken make it really thin and use that for the wrap. My wife doesn't like the bacon, calls it Heart Attack on a plate.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 28, 2013)

I think you should try that for her! The one I did with the chili cheese coney I didn't wrap it with anything, though it is hamburger (more fat in the meat). It was a tiny bit drier than the ones wrapped with bacon. I would try the turkey bacon for sure. 

What sort of fatty do you think your wife might like and maybe we can come up with a recipe


----------



## mike65 (Jul 28, 2013)

bobank03 said:


> I think you should try that for her! The one I did with the chili cheese coney I didn't wrap it with anything, though it is hamburger (more fat in the meat). It was a tiny bit drier than the ones wrapped with bacon. I would try the turkey bacon for sure.
> 
> What sort of fatty do you think your wife might like and maybe we can come up with a recipe


I don't think she wants any parts of a Fatty.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 28, 2013)

Well truth be told, my wife is not a fan either. I tried the chicken cordon bleu fatty hoping she would want to try that one. But she really isn't a big fan of the smoker. I plan on keep working on this and if I have to try every possible meat/vegetable/fruit/nut/ weight/cut etc., I am willing to do that for her in the hopes that someday I will find something she likes. It's our sacrifice to our wifes Mike. We owe it to them to keep trying. 

Here is how I deal with being the only person in the house that eats fatties













2013-07-28 09.37.21.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 28, 2013





     













2013-07-28 09.32.58.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 28, 2013





    

out of the freezer (pre sliced before frozen) and into the pan













2013-07-28 09.34.19.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 28, 2013





       












2013-07-28 09.34.07.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 28, 2013






As you can see heating them up lets them brown up nice. The maple bacon smells so good and...













2013-07-28 09.37.52.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 28, 2013





    













2013-07-28 09.37.37.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 28, 2013






When you add a nice over easy egg and a nice cup of coffee it is a great way to start the day. I can assure you I won't be hungry again till lunch time.


----------



## disco (Jul 28, 2013)

What a great thread and post. Great ideas. Great QView. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Disco


----------



## tonybel (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks like it was a success. Thanks for sharing.


----------

